# What a deal



## Bottle Hunter (Jun 6, 2008)

I got 237 acres in two tracts. One is 100 a the other is 137 a.. Spot one is a 100 w/ 60a of hardwood river bottom w/ 40 pasture.  Bad thing is it's beside I-20. The good thing is on the outside corner of three huntclubs and game preserve. A better thing is the bridge where the N. Edisto crosses 20. Deer hiway under the bridge. I've been ask by all three to NOT lease my land or lease my land to them. It's around the 37 mm at the Aiken/Lexington co. line. I got and acre pea patch planted, actually one of my gardens. Also have 2 permanent stands allready and a trail around the place I got big uns. I have no size requirement, no bag limit. Kill em all if want. Spot two is 100 acres of hardwood river bottom,but not a good as spot one. The price? A painted soda bottle from S.C.,N.C. or Ga. that I don't have. This is for exclusive rights. Here's a view of the land w/ pond and pea patch. Don't pay any mind to those people. All this for a bottle. Beat that.


----------



## Jameshenry (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll Get You A Bottle If You Are Serious.if Your Just Kidding Around How Much Would You Ask For Either Lease Or Together For All.pm Me Or Send Me An E-mail.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 6, 2008)

*PM sent*

by a grizzled old ex-soldier here in SC!


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jun 7, 2008)

I am serious, this is no joke. Now I'm not hunting for any regular bottle. No Coke,Pepsi,or Nehi, Double Cola. I have around 175 different Ga. bottles,and looking for more. Some from Ga. I'm looking for is an inverted [more red than white] Red Race, Spotlite,Trammel Bros.,Bogo Chic,Shamrock,certian Vess's,Brown Boy,Big Hit,Nickel Cola and the like. From S.C. Nickel Drink,Nichol Cola,Spiffy,Sunny Isles, Sloans Pale Dry,Spike It,White Rose, and more. I don't deer hunt, so I figured I'd make my land work for me in a trade.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 7, 2008)

Bottle Hunter said:


> I am serious, this is no joke. Now I'm not hunting for any regular bottle. No Coke,Pepsi,or Nehi, Double Cola. I have around 175 different Ga. bottles,and looking for more. Some from Ga. I'm looking for is an inverted [more red than white] Red Race, Spotlite,Trammel Bros.,Bogo Chic,Shamrock,certian Vess's,Brown Boy,Big Hit,Nickel Cola and the like. From S.C. Nickel Drink,Nichol Cola,Spiffy,Sunny Isles, Sloans Pale Dry,Spike It,White Rose, and more. I don't deer hunt, so I figured I'd make my land work for me in a trade.



You need therapy  

and I need some bottles to give to you


----------



## gobblingghost (Jun 7, 2008)

I wish i had known about this trade about 6 yrs ago. I gave away a truck load of old bottles to a buddy of mine. I found at an old dump on our club.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmmm...find one on ebay that you want and let me know the auction number


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 9, 2008)

*Pat - try these...*

I know that some of these are not very old... I am working to find one (or more!) that you want. 

Thanks! 

Jim


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 9, 2008)

*or maybe these....*

Thanks, 

Jim


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jun 9, 2008)

What I'm hunting for is bottles from the afore mentioned three states. Call me Jim Boyd, now would be good or till 11


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jun 9, 2008)

This in green glass would be a winner or a Vess Champagne Hi-Ball Special from Macon would too. Not realy interested in national brands as I have most of them. Shamrock from Eastman or a Big Hit from Brunswick is way high on my want list.


----------



## mwilli24 (Jun 11, 2008)

*got a bottle*

Hep say with vitamin B


----------



## secondseason (Jun 11, 2008)

I have 3 of these....they are Coca Cola syrup testers.


----------



## littleonespop (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a line on a Vess Hi-Ball Special . Don't know if it will fit the bill, let me know if interested.


----------

